# Home Theater Connection Help!



## tom17758 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have recently added some components to my set up and since I am not that experienced im not sure how to connect everything without losing quality (or if its possible with what I have). any answers on the best cable connection system, audio and video, for what I have would be great! The biggest problem is that now that i have the HD cable box im not sure how to get surround sound without switching the optical from the blu ray?

TV Toshiba Regza RV530u
1 Digital Audio Out optical
4 HDMI in
1 PC in
1 PC/hdmi (audio) in
2 Color stream component video inputs
1 Video in (standard composite video and audio)
1 fixed audio out (analog audio outputs)
1 IR out

Blu Ray BDP2550
1 USB Host
1 LAN
1 HDMI out
1 Digital audio out optical
1 component video out
1 audio out
1 video out
1 7.1 ch analog audio out

Shaw HD cable box (ghetto!)
1 usb
1 IR
1 DVI
1 ethernet
1 component out
1 video in/out
1 audio in/out
1 svideo
1 digital audio out optical

Home theater sony 5.1
1 hdmi out
1 digital audio out optical
1 digital in (coaxial jack)
2 audio in R/L, video in
1 component video in
1 s video/video
1 component video out
1 DIR-Ti jack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your best way to connect the equipment is to send everything via HDMI to your displays HDMI inputs and run a digital coaxial cable from the BluRay player to the Sony 5.1 receiver and run just a standard ananlog left and right signal from the Shaw HD box to the receiver as well. Your big issue is that your receiver is the weak link as it only has one digital audio input. You can buy an external digital audio switcher but they can be a bit pricey and usually dont have a remote control.


----------

